# What WMA is open for gun season



## nick220 (Oct 16, 2010)

I live in Cherokee County and trying to find a WMA that is open for gun season. Any suggestion where to go?


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Oct 16, 2010)

i think pine log is up in cartersville u prob should check tho cause im not sure, its not as good there is some better ones a little more north


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 16, 2010)

Oconee is i hunted the last day of p/w and only spikes and does signed out


----------



## nick220 (Oct 16, 2010)

Pine Log WMA is colsed until November. It looks like I have to go bow hunting at McGraw Ford


----------



## the r.o.c. (Oct 17, 2010)

if i had an extra regulation booklet id send it to you. go to wally world and see if they have any left.


----------



## whiskers (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/hunting/regulations


----------



## Fire Eater (Oct 17, 2010)

If you just need a place to hunt, get a Chattahoochee National Forest map and pick your spot...much of the NF is not under state WMA regulations and simply follows state seasons. Same regulations EXCEPT FOR DOE DAYS.

Avatar is a CNF deer.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 18, 2010)

Allatoona is open most of the season, but it's been that way for several years now. Either-sex days and a long season usually equal a small deer herd. 

There's usually open WMA hunts somewhere you can go and you can always hunt national forest land not in a WMA. Paulding has 2 gun hunts, but of course they can get crowded. The first hunt at Pine Log is quota only, but the hunt in Dec. is open.

Coopers Creek, Blue Ridge, Rich Mountain all have different kinds of hunts. Not the easiest type of hunting, but they can be rewarding. Coopers has a muzzle loader hunt in Nov. that is usually pretty successful and then the Dec. hunt the rut is in. Many of the WMA sign-in hunts start on a weekday and end on a Saturday, but some hunts last a week or so.

Just sit down with the regs and see what open when you want to go.

I myself prefer to go towards middle and south GA for a chance at a hog and deer and there are usually more deer than the mountain which may equal more people too. Ocmulgee and Oaky Woods both have week long buck-only hunts in Nov. and then other hunts with either-sex days thrown in through the end of the year.


----------



## DS7418 (Oct 18, 2010)

I hunt mid Ga. Redlands is open and Oconee is open most of the time.


----------



## XJ Hunter (Oct 21, 2010)

Allatoona like before not a place to get trophy bucks but i get one every year and my dad bumped 4 different sets just 2 days ago and ended up taking a separate doe that was easing along a ridge all while only scouting. There are plenty of deer there in my opinion just not as many big ones.


----------



## The Spook (Dec 30, 2010)

Pine log is sucking right now.  Poachers galore and I think it's a DNR agent doing it.


----------

